# a-hole cyclist who wanted to fight me on the Belt bike path...



## Solidjake (Nov 12, 2013)

Well..I thought I've seen it all but here it goes.


Did a decent amount of cycling this week but I still wanted to go and head out to the beach and do the jamaica bay loop and head back up cross bay to go back home. On the belt bike path heading in I notice my quads started getting tight so I was stretching a bit but still moving at an ok pace.


I just passed Pennsylvania Ave and see this older gentlemen on a light blue fixie. The path levels out so I pass him not even anything crazy, just pass and give a friendly wave. (he was on his headphones).


Continuing I notice he's pretty much right behind me and with the hill coming up I go as far right as possible to let him pass which he does. I trail behind him maybe three/four car lengths back and he keeps looking back at me. Road levels out again before Woodhaven and I stay about a car and a half length back just trying to keep pace with him till the end of the path and to give myself motivation to keep going.


He pulls to the far left and I stay to the far right alongside him. I point to my quad and signal it's kaput lol. He takes off his headphones and I tell him my quads are tight just taking it easy since it's my first long ride since last season. He then goes off saying "I'm 56 years old and I keep on biking! something something, excuses are for a-holes"


I'm like wow ok... ???? We continue and are more than half done with that section. Pulls his headphone out again. "You're half my age and I'm 56! You should be three miles ahead of me. You have twenty f'ing gears wtf. again mentions the excuses for a.holes" (and he sounded pissed off). I tell him "nice dude, nice way to talk to a fellow cyclist and imply that I'm an a-hole. Nice"


Right before we are about to finish the path he says "Watch I'll show you what a 56 year old can do" he then slams the brakes as we slow down and is about to pull to the grass on the left yelling come and stop and I'll f you up or something like that. Before I exited the path I yell that he should keep taking sht and he's a fkn dumbas..


......




White guy, thin build, maybe had a mustache, light blue fixie and wore a black cycling jacket with two grey parts on the back sides. I don't know if he was having a bad day but to start cursing me out and trying to fight me really??? I didn't even invade his space whatsoever. I gave him PLENTY of space to pass me which he did and I wasn't even that close to him.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

lotta azzholes out there, bro. 

it's not like you're the only one encountering them so htfu and ride on....


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Is it just me, or do a$$holes seem to prefer fixed-gear?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Solidjake said:


> Well..I thought I've seen it all but here it goes.
> 
> 
> Did a decent amount of cycling this week but I still wanted to go and head out to the beach and do the jamaica bay loop and head back up cross bay to go back home. On the belt bike path heading in I notice my quads started getting tight so I was stretching a bit but still moving at an ok pace.
> ...


I see that you didn't take the high road when you left the path.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

velodog said:


> I see that you didn't take the high road when you left the path.


IMO he was taking the high road in his actions leading up to it by being self-deprecating about his inability to keep up. Sometimes bad behavior begs to be called out, this was one of those instances.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Wetworks said:


> IMO he was taking the high road in his actions leading up to it by being self-deprecating about his inability to keep up. *Sometimes bad behavior begs to be called out*, this was one of those instances.


While this may be true, it loses some of it's meaning when it's given over the shoulder while making a run for it.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Is it just me, or do a$$holes seem to prefer fixed-gear?


I'm a regular road bike guy and based on my experience around them I wouldn't say that but I would or will say as a group they are a strange lot.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Late to the party. 
You should've told him you were spent from banging his daughter all night.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

The Weasel said:


> Late to the party.
> You should've told him you were spent from banging his daughter all night.


Daughter, wife & mom.


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

I think that the forum this is in tells pretty much the whole story.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

rideit said:


> I think that the forum this is in tells pretty much the whole story.


I call it 'engaging'. Just kidding.
But actually, I find New Yorkers to be approachable, friendly, and helpful. We just don't have time to waste on stupid people. And you'll never hear a subtle insult like 'well bless your heart'. You'll always know upfront that someone thinks you're a dumbass.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

The Weasel said:


> Late to the party.


Seriously. Like almost 2 years late.


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

The Weasel said:


> I call it 'engaging'. Just kidding.
> But actually, I find New Yorkers to be approachable, friendly, and helpful. We just don't have time to waste on stupid people. And you'll never hear a subtle insult like 'well bless your heart'. You'll always know upfront that someone thinks you're a dumbass.


Yeah, I grew up there.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

I think this guy had some mental health issues. It’s best to ignore completely and let it go. He was probably more annoying to you since he was ruining what was a great bike ride for you. 

But his actions/words seem to speak to larger issues with this person. Keeping calm and avoiding is the best course of action (and minimize any potential violence), unless you really want to engage and understand his problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I drove into QNS and BK the other day. I swear every time I drive into the city it looks more and more like Mogadishu. Just a bunch of pent up, would up people living in borderline poverty. 28 years in this s-hole and I've only made it one state over.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 26, 2016)

9W9W said:


> 28 years in this s-hole and I've only made it one state over.


Ive been in NYC since I was 8 yrs old, 1966.
done & done 
Seriously DONE
outta here

On June 1st I'm moving to Oro Valley, a dozen or so miles north of Tucson. I don't know how many states over that is but it is more than one.
Packing the bikes the week of the 25th

I enjoyed typing that


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Backdash said:


> Ive been in NYC since I was 8 yrs old, 1966.
> done & done
> Seriously DONE
> outta here
> ...


Good stuff bud! I am happy for you. You deserve to live a normal life like the rest of our citizens. It doesn't have to be this hard and it isn't elsewhere. I live by Strictly's so not far into NJ at all. Wife's parents are in PHX the road riding in the evenings are fantastic.

If you are in Tuscon check out the nuclear missle silo museum. A real life minuteman-2 silo. I'm not a war buff but it is awe inspiring to see the tools of destruction we have built. Don't be off put by the cheesy intro VCR video, the tour is bad ass.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 26, 2016)

9W9W said:


> Good stuff bud! I am happy for you.


Thx!
I'll check out the Minuteman stuff. I like that kind of thing.
I've been in the area before and know the road riding options are fantastic.
Looking forward to the gravel rides too.


----------

